
3 years in, Airing micro CPAP still seems to be a scam - joshdance
https://medium.com/@joshdance/airing-micro-cpap-appears-to-be-a-scam-e7605a0f93f
======
joshdance
Relevant HN post from 3 years ago -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9884345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9884345)

